# x



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just a BEAUTIFUL Maltese........I know you are glad to have him home!!!! Relax and enjoy him for a while!!!!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I swear-he really is getting cuter by the day :wub: You are both lucky to have one another! What an awesome little champion!! :chili: :chili: 

Welcome Home Ace!!!

We missed you!! :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL :wub: , you must be thrilled to have him home . Sarah


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What a beautiful little boy!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome home Ace!!!!! I know your happy to have him home again. He's such a gorgeous little boy. :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome home handsome man. Oh my goodness I just called him a man. How old is he now Andrea?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What a handsome boy Ace is. I love the muzzle pigment. :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Glad you are home. Ace looks tired in the picture. Shows can take a toll on them. He is pretty small. Congratulations on your new Champion. He is beautiful little dog. I am envious. 

Tina


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awww there's SM'S little CHAMP ...

Welcome home Ace Boy ... :wub:


----------



## AbsolutelyShihtzu (Apr 26, 2008)

Simple Stunning !! 

I bet your grateful to have him back, Breezee went to stay with her handler for a month or so but I ended up going to get her after a week!! I missed her ( other reasons as well ) and I was so happy to have her home as well I had WAY too much spare time without her. 

Ace is just a handsome devil and I bet he's thrilled to be home as well !

- Nikki


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a looker!! He's stunning, Andrea. You must be so happy to have him home.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

andrea, he looks awesome!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, I'm so glad Ace :wub: the champ is home now. Get some rest pretty boy, you deserve it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Welcome home, Ace!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow remember Ace as a lil itty baby! Now look at him! He's beautiful :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so glad he's home!! He is soooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

:chili: :chili: 

YAY! Ace is back!! You must be so happy Andrea to see your boy again! He is sure one handsome guy!!

WELCOME BACK CH. ACE!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

So glad he's home!!!

Can't wait to see more pics of the little Champ! :chili: :chili:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

So happy for you! You are blessed with a beautiful dog and wonderful friends!

Give him extra hugs from Mateo and me!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

What a beautiful little boy, ummm, I mean Champion!! Congratulations on finishing him and your reunion!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

congrats again, im so glad he is back home! Ace is beautiful


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

welcome home Ace :wub: you are such handsome malt

kat


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww he is gorgeous, bet you are sooo pleased to have the little darling back.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

He's gorgeous :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Ace is so hadsome!! I still cant believe how much bigger he is!! I remember him as a widdle baby!!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

He is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! So precious!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

> Not the nicest, most flattering pic of Ace. I couldn't get him to look at me, he was looking down, but I know everyone wanted atleast one picture. This was taken at Dian's. I will be taking some better, more flattering pictures of him really soon. I am pretty tired from the flights, but it was really nice to see Dian and her sister Gaila again. A big thank you to Dian for finishing him and loving him, he really loves her. And also a thank you to Cathy Bailey who took care of him for 2 months when I left him. She seems to have taught him how to paw box, he really loves to swat at the hands. He is too sweet :wub: Thank you ladies for all you did for us. Ace sends big kisses and some tail wags. :biggrin: He has beautiful pigment, much better than when he left. He has it all down his muzzle..it's amazing..beautiful halos, and even pigment on his back!! :w00t: and my goodness, his beard is so long! :wub:
> 
> [attachment=36885:Acehome.jpg]
> 
> ...


Welcome home, Ace! And congratulations, young man! You are just way too gorgeous!! He definitely looks like a Midis Maltese. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

He left a mere pup and returned a Champion. It wasn't even such a long time either.

Welcome home!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Ace is so handsome!!! :wub: :wub: You already know that I love him!!!

I can't wait to see more pictures of him!!

Get some rest and take care of your self!!! Hugs!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just breathtaking!!!! :wub: :wub: I'm so glad he's back home. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm happy that your little Champion is back home with you. Enjoy him...he is very stunning!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

He is gorgeous and his hair has gotten so long!! :wub: 

I bet you are glad he is home. I always knew Ace would become a champion!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Adorable shots of Ace, Andrea! He is just precious!!! :wub: :wub: I love the one of him with the mini tennis ball in his mouth!!! Too cute!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

You can truly see how happy he is to be home-he's just so sweet! :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

welcome home ace!

what a handsome little man he is.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Andrea! Ace looks so happy and so cute! I love to see pics of them playing and I love the one with the ball. He looks like he is having such fun!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Welcome home little Ace Man!! 

Andrea ~ He is absolutely beautiful. 

We are all very proud of him. :wub:


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I love the action shot picture so we can see his all over beauty and not just that gorgeous face. :wub: It also shows his adorable personality. I guess that everyone wants to hug him too. :grouphug: Welcome home Ace, you little champion.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What fun to see pictures of our champion enjoying a little down time!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Only *two* pictures??? :angry: JK - he looks so happy to be frolicking at home, Andrea. What a sweet little guy. :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

He looks so happy to be back!!! I am in L :wub: VE


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow! Ace is gorgeous! Welcome home Ace!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH, HE IS FANTASTIC!!
Thanks for the photos!
Are you taking him to Nationals ?
so, I can meet him?!?!?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The pictures are just outstanding!!!!! Two BEAUTIFUL Malts......you must be so PROUD!!!!!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:grouphug: He looks great!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I can't get over how stunning he is!!! I love the new pics!!!


----------

